# 'Quick fix'



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

I call this vignette, 'quick fix'. It is a 1:24 scale vignette:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

The detail in your Dio's is just amazing sir.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for the comment. Glad you think so.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

again great work


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

You are truly a master of dioramas.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for that. Although there are others who are great Masters. I am still learning. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

These just get better and better:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Love the little things, especially the shredded tire!
Sneaky way of hiding your figure painting:tongue:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

aeryn43 said:


> These just get better and better:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Love the little things, especially the shredded tire!
> Sneaky way of hiding your figure painting:tongue:


Thanks and yes. Never thought of that but now that u mentioned it, yes.


----------

